
Krita Receives Epic MegaGrant - doppp
https://krita.org/en/item/krita-receives-epic-megagrant/
======
danShumway
Nice! Krita is one of the Open Source art tools that I'm really bullish on
right now.

I don't think it's at the same level of quality as its commercial competition
yet, but it's not so bad, and it's getting progressively better, and it has a
really nice community, and it's being pushed forward by actual artists.

Absent the way its growing, I might not be so bullish, but I feel pretty
optimistic about Krita's future -- enough that I'm betting on it internally
for games and art projects that I make, spending time to make sure I really
understand its interface, donating money, thinking about ways to integrate it
into other workflows -- much more than I'm betting on tools like MyPaint.
Optimistic enough that I'm willing to make a full switch over to it instead of
hopping into Windows or wrestling with Wine to get Clip Studio working.

Grants like this are great news, both because the influx of money is
important, and because increased industry focus is good for pushing projects
like this in the direction of being the kind of stable software that you can
rely on industrially. The thing to be really optimistic about with Krita is
that the right categories of people are betting on it and supporting it.

Krita is usable right now for what I need, some annoyances aside, and I think
it's very possible that it could end up being just flat out better than its
competition in the future. If any Open Source project is set up to follow
Blender in the art world, it's Krita.

------
jchw
Krita is fantastic. There's a lot of open source painting and imaging software
out there, but Krita really stands out with a cool brush engine, good
performance, and a feature set very useful for digital art. I only hope Krita
can receive more substantial funding in the future.

Krita definitely helped me leave some closed source apps that I used to use
for hobby, without feeling like I was making a compromise (quite the opposite
really.)

Of course, it's not really equivalent to Photoshop or Clip Studio Paint, for
example, but I think it's competitive in some areas already.

------
q_andrew
Between this and Epic's massive grant towards Blender, they are really doing
their part to enrich an already blossoming open source artist community. It
used to be that all of these tools were locked behind years of education and a
staggering software subscription. Hopefully they continue backing these grants
as the Epic Games store matures.

~~~
narrator
I think Blender and Krita are going to do to Adobe what Adobe did to
QuarkXpress.

------
thrower123
Good for them, I'm sure it's a nice shot in the arm. But jesus, it's not much,
really. You certainly don't do open source to get rich.

25k is about 18 minutes of Fortnite revenue, if I've done the math right.

~~~
ronilan
I once had an independent project that was both awesome and positioned
extremely well for the needs of big co.

But, life, it needed support.

So, big co sent someone with a fat salary and stock options to take care of
things. He mailed to “brainstorm” what can be done so that “folks like
yourself could successfully build” stuff that benefits them and how to make it
“worth a developer’s while”.

So yah.

That was bullshit and the way Open Source is funded is (also, among other such
piles) bullshit

~~~
stuaxo
Yep, money is what would make it worthwhile - at same rate as they pay
internal developers.

Still - it may be possible to come up with a support contract that allows it.

------
kresten
OS X really needs a “good enough” paint app, like Windows has paint.net

Preview is ok for various editing tasks but nowhere near as good as paint.net

~~~
newscracker
...and preferably something that works well with a keyboard. I use Paint.Net
many a times with the arrow keys (and the mouse button pressed) to be more
precise and also go in specific directions to paint or brush over things.

------
jacknews
Congratulations, krita is excellent.

Let's hope other content purveyors are also moved to support the free software
which they directly or indirectly profit from.

And if krita could just add 'tweening' to the animation tools, my kids would
be even happier and I'd certainly be adding a donation :)

------
bfrog
The Krita team is patient, thoughtful, and welcoming. Its a fantastic artistic
tool by being created by artists.

Congrats!

------
_bxg1
I'm not familiar with Krita. How does it compare with/relate to GIMP?

~~~
BeetleB
Krita is primarily a painting tool. GIMP is primarily an image manipulation
tool. Both do the "other", but poorly. In that sense, they probably shouldn't
be compared.

